# Exim or Postfix: which one lighter on resource?

## pepoluan

Hello forum!

My company ordered me to deploy an MTA as an email relay in the cloud.

Now, RAM is at a premium, so I have to go with an MTA that's light in resource.

Which one do you recommend: Exim or Postfix?

----------

## cdstealer

Hi,

I use exim with dovecot, clam and spamassassin and find it very light.  Here are the resources currently being used:

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 1005 mail      20   0 64560 1476  716 S    0  0.0   0:00.02 exim
```

Obviously this will depend greatly on the number of users that will be connecting.  Also, if you were also to setup webmail, roundcube is perfect  :Wink: 

----------

## cach0rr0

for simplicity, especially with a basic mail relay, I tend to opt for Postfix. 

light, lean, uber secure, uber configurable, and scales better than anything else out there (IMHO)

----------

